

Experienced SaaS entrepreneurs: please get in touch - authentiQ

Hi - I&#x27;m looking to chat with entrepreneurs with previous SaaS exits. Am in the enterprise solutions space, have traction and could use advice. Thank you. adena@au.thentiQ.com
======
davidw
You might try asking around on
[http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/](http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/) \- there
are a few people there.

